# Duct tape or paper tape dressform?



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Has anyone ever made either and did it help a lot as far as fitting goes? I am not an expert at altering so thought this might be a lot of help to me. What do you think?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

My daughter (with help from her hubby) made the duct tape double, stuffed it with fiberfill, and put it on the stick of an upright vacuum. She says it helps her fitting stuff to herself.

She likes it.

Angie


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

DD made the paper tape form (with her from other DD). It didn't do so well. She bought the duct today and will make it tonight. SInce she makes more form fitted clothes for herself, she needs one that will be true to size.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Have read of the taping experiences on several websites, with pics of directions, including different opinions on the tape used. I want to do this right and only 1 time, lol!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

do duct tape.


----------



## Sonshe (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok, so where do I find out how to do this?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.taunton.com/Threads/pages/t00002.asp

the second one of the body doubles in this is the duct tape version, with instructions.
Angie


----------



## KrisW (Sep 27, 2002)

This is a brilliant idea, thanks to you all for bringing this to light!

Do have a very old dress form that I got for $1 at a garage sale.
But that dress form woman seems to have a 28 inch waist, something I seem to have lost some where. :shrug: 
Not sure where that went, but if you see it send it back to me please.


Kris


----------



## Sonshe (Jun 17, 2006)

KrisW said:


> .
> But that dress form woman seems to have a 28 inch waist, something I seem to have lost some where. :shrug:
> Not sure where that went, but if you see it send it back to me please.
> 
> ...



Actually, she's still there! You're just protecting her so she won't get hurt! LOL


----------



## KrisW (Sep 27, 2002)

:rotfl: 

Kris


----------

